# Sig Magazines



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know why NO ONE has any P239 9mm, 8 rn mags, everywhere I check they are out of Stock. Was there some type of sale I did not know about.
I just need (1) and cannot find, I hope they start selling them again.

Has anyone have any info when they may be back in stock.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

The Sig Sauer site shows them in stock @ $44 ea. If you only need 1...

I got lucky and purchased 4 "used" police 357Sig factory mags from Top Gun Supply to add to the 2 I had before they were snapped up. Used my butt. These had never been out of the plastic wrap and had goop all over them. $23.95 ea.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

cruce said:


> Does anyone know why NO ONE has any P239 9mm, 8 rn mags, everywhere I check they are out of Stock. Was there some type of sale I did not know about.


It can probably be traced ot the panic buying that started about a month before the elections. Demand has outstripped every segment of firearms, accessories, and especially ammunition.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*mags*

Thanks but, when you hit Add to Cart it says of of stock. I guess I will have to wait for one to come up somewhere. If anyone has one they want to get rid of please contact me.:smt1099


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dave @ DKMags is also out at this time.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, I'm looking for 3 9mm mags. Trying to even out so I have 5 mags per gun!


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just picked up 2 10 round mags for the P226 last week from topgunsupply. They were factory Sig Mag and only $29.95 each, I bought two, and they shipped FAST. Give them a look.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

cruce said:


> Does anyone know why NO ONE has any P239 9mm, 8 rn mags, everywhere I check they are out of Stock. Was there some type of sale I did not know about.
> I just need (1) and cannot find, I hope they start selling them again.
> 
> Has anyone have any info when they may be back in stock.


I am having the exact same problem. I have back orders through Midway, and two local gun shops for 3 months now.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*magazines*

Sig has them back in stock again, just ordered 9 mm mags.


----------

